# Best 22LR Ammo for Shooting and Carry



## CTCurry99 (Feb 11, 2007)

I tried out some CCI Mini Mags at the range yesterday. They worked really well through my P22. But I was wondering if there's a better ammo for the 22. I'm also wondering if there is a metal hollowpoint for the 22. I had lead bullets. They worked fine, but I prefer the copper bullet head. (Aren't they supposed to be better for a firearm?)


----------

